# Blackmagic Design Announces DaVinci Resolve 17



## Canon Rumors Guy (Nov 10, 2020)

> Over 300 new features including HDR grading, AI magic mask, improved Fairlight usability, improved editing, and much more!
> *Fremont, CA, USA – Monday, November 9, 2020 *– Blackmagic Design today announced DaVinci Resolve 17, a major new release with over 300 new features and improvements including HDR grading tools, redesigned primary color controls, next-generation Fairlight audio engine including Fairlight audio core and support for 2,000 real-time audio tracks plus dozens of other time-saving tools for editors including a redesigned inspector, new bin sorting and metadata clip views!
> DaVinci Resolve 17 public beta is available for download now from the Blackmagic Design web site.
> 
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 10, 2020)

I got the email yesterday and went to see if it was available, but just a announcement. I just use the free version to check 8K playback and verify that my R5 is recording all the video modes properly.


----------



## jvillain (Nov 10, 2020)

Wow, that came out of no where. It is amazing how tight a ship they run over at BMD.

A lot to like in there. The biggest for me is that the it sounds like the color controls will no longer be hyper sensitive when you are editing in ACES. Sound like it might be easier to have parallel SDR & HDR paths. If it is possible to do one grade and deliver both that would be huge but I am not sure that is what they are describing.

With more AI it is going to mean we are going to need bigger. beefier video cards. Lets hope AMD and NVidia get their supply act together. What I don't see here is better support for AMD video cards on Linux in specific the ability to use the hardware encoders and decoders like you can with NVidia. That sucks rhinos.


----------



## Etienne (Nov 11, 2020)

Great for Mac, terrible for PC. The interface on the Windows version is not scaleable. You need a microscope to read the menu items or anything else in the interface.
Edit: if you use your 65" 4K TV as a monitor, you'll probably be able to read the menus


----------



## jvillain (Nov 11, 2020)

Etienne said:


> Great for Mac, terrible for PC. The interface on the Windows version is not scaleable. You need a microscope to read the menu items or anything else in the interface.
> Edit: if you use your 65" 4K TV as a monitor, you'll probably be able to read the menus


Same thing on Linux. But they have made changes in the interface with 17 to make some things much easier to see. The new magic mask is just insane in how well it works. You can do rotoscoping with out a green screen. Amazing. The warping tool is another really great idea.


----------



## SteveC (Nov 11, 2020)

Never did get davinci resolve to work on my linux box (and it won't work on my windows box either, I'm running a super old version of windows, airgapped).

A great package for those who can use it, meanwhile I've been using Flowblade which is buggy and crashprone.


----------



## peters (Nov 12, 2020)

Etienne said:


> Great for Mac, terrible for PC. The interface on the Windows version is not scaleable. You need a microscope to read the menu items or anything else in the interface.
> Edit: if you use your 65" 4K TV as a monitor, you'll probably be able to read the menus


Jeah, indeed a bummer - and disapointing that they still didnt fix it in V17.
But there is a fix: rightclick the application, properties, compatibility, High dpi settings. There you can try some stuff like forcing the windows scaling...


----------

